# Moulage Tips



## Trainer12 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am helping with a Shattered Dreams project at my high school and I needed some tips on how to get a realistic outcome from moulage. Thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2011)

try this...

http://www.whatcomcountyems.com/pdfs/CE Instructors/BASIC MOULAGE.pdf


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 8, 2011)

Where are you located at?  If you're close enough, I might be able to help you out in person.


----------



## Trainer12 (Mar 8, 2011)

If you're close enough, I might be able to help you out in person.[/QUOTE]

I am in Texas, so that wouldn't work. Wish it would though!


----------



## foxfire (Mar 9, 2011)

If you don't want to use expensive fake blood, use that colored hair gel stuff. Smells decent and washes out OK. 
For intestine you can take oatmeal, flour,and  coco powder. Mix enough of each portion to get desired look. Take a clear glove finger and fill it enough so you can still tape it shut. Then you can use flesh putty to apply to "pt" for open abdominal wound.
Baby powder for shocky skin, or corn starch. 
Take a roll of gauze tighly wrap in Saran wrap and tape or glue to a slightly larger peice of thin card stock. Now you have a exposed bone. You can make the roll bigger or small depending on the bone you want it to be. Use the flesh putty to blend in with skin.
 That is all I can think of right now. Hope it helps .
might come up with a few more after a bit more thought^_^


----------



## medicRob (Mar 9, 2011)

Do what I do, this is one of my specialty areas. 

Go to halloweenexpress.com and order some kits, they are relatively inexpensive. Here is the results of one of their burn kits that I did on Halloween. 












it is amazing what a little gelatin and a burn wheel can do.


----------



## Ironfem (Mar 9, 2011)

*Use snack foods!*

I use a myriad of cheap food items when creating injuries on patients when teaching Head to Toe Assessment. I will take a roll of plastic wrap and wind some around a portabella mushroom cap to simulate a dislocated kneecap, red licorice vines for deformed clavicle, a red gummy bear shoved in the ear for bloody CSF, broken up puffed rice crackers for 'crepitus' or subcutaneous emphysema...
I have them do the exam blindfolded to get them to rely on their hands and not their sight...
Pretty effective as well as pretty funny...and there's a snack in it for you if you palpate and then expose the area!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 9, 2011)

> If you don't want to use expensive fake blood, use that colored hair gel stuff. Smells decent and washes out OK.



Actually no, it doesn't wash out all that well and it's pretty expensive.  Mixing red food coloring into liquid laundry detergent is the best bet for easy washout and given the blue base it provides, it gives a decent impression of venous blood both in dark red/blue coloration and also in consistency.


----------



## byoung57 (Mar 9, 2011)

Trainer12 said:


> I am helping with a Shattered Dreams project at my high school and I needed some tips on how to get a realistic outcome from moulage. Thanks!


Just be careful about using things like chicken bones to represent fractures...they can carry some nasty bacteria that "might" be killed by microwaving...and again...they might not.


----------



## Trainer12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone! It turned out very well and my burn actually resembled the picture that medicRob posted!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 10, 2011)

Trainer12 said:


> Thank you everyone! It turned out very well and my burn actually resembled the picture that medicRob posted!



Good work! I'm glad things turned out well for you. Gelatin is awesome stuff for moulage, a little warm water and it washes right away. You can even put the gelatin in your hair. Now, as for flesh latex, you want to keep that stuff as far away from your hair as possible. With a good gelatin base, a little flesh latex, a burn wheel, a stipple sponge, and a few other little application accessories, you can come out with some amazing injuries.


----------

